# Been off for a month.



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

AWWWW! shes adorable! She looks identical my friends horse! What is her bloodlines???


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lizzy Jet Olena Paint


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

She has pretty good lines I like the doc bar lines. What kind of dicsipline do you ride her in?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

it's hard to say anything about her front legs because of her feet, which are reallllly overdue. I'm sure you know this...but if a horse wears shoes, the feet should be done at least every 6 weeks. Because of the length I can't critique her front legs


Definately needs more topline muscles especially in her neck. Toes out in back
But other than that, can't find anything else wrong.

I love her blue eyessss! They both are blue, correct? You're doing WP with her, correct?


----------



## bolderthing (Mar 3, 2008)

In the picture where she's squared up (7th one), she looks to be sickle hocked, as well as calf-kneed, and that appears in another photo also. I'm thinking thought that that might appear so because of her long toes and how she stands with them. She also has a narrower chest then I prefer, but that's just opinion ;-)

I think she is in pretty close to show-shape now though! It won't be lots of work to get her ready. I'm so impressed you can keep her so clean! My mare has socks, and those are hard enough!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, she's cow-hocked!
She's sickle hocked but not as much as she seems in the pictures because of the angle..

I know I just had her feet done...

And yes, I do western pleasure, english, and I've been working her in reining.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww I love the brown ears :lol: and her face on the last picture 
I'm not good at critique but she is very good looking and is in great condition for having a month off! 



> if a horse wears shoes, the feet should be done at least every 6 weeks


Actually you can leave them up to 8 (possibly a smidge longer) if you don't do much riding and your horse has good quality feet


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

really? that's weird...ae farriers I've talked to said 6 weeks max and for barefoot 9 weeks max.

Strange hehe


I think she'll make a great WP horse, Harlee!! And I think she looks in show shape now!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah because we usually do 7 weeks in winter, but nobody could bring in the ponies so we postponed it 2 weeks so that would be 9 weeks :shock: and they were all fine


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Very clean horse, but out of curiosity, why are you chaining him? seems like quite a sweet horse to put something so uncomfortable on his/her nose.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think she's really cute. Do you keep her in a fly mask? She looks like she'd sunburn easily...


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I do not envy all that white...I thought I had it bad with my paints.  She is looking good. Better than the last pictures I saw her in. 

As far as shoes and trims go, I think you can go a bit longer in the winter because of less growth in the cold, but I would not venture to say, get done every six or every nine, or whatever. Each horse and condition is different. I would base trims on what things look like for each horse...and based on her feet, she is certainly due (as you already stated  ). She must grow quick.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Sonny you're right, we just couldn't get the farrier out..

I put a chain on her because I was working some showmanship and also whenever I take her out to eat a little bit she won't pick her head up without the chain..

I sometimes put a fly mask on her...

She's really not that hard to keep clean, she doesn't really like to roll..but I put a blanket and a sleezy on her.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I figured you were doing showmanship w/ the chain... I was curious, is there a rule on where the chain should go? I always put mine under the chin and I know that studs will run it through the mouth... Yours is over the nose I think... Just curious..... (My horse doesnt need a chain, but for showmanship I use it because... you are supposed to...)


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, you can put it over or under, I put it over because when it's under she flips her head up to get away from it, which with my leg I can't have her doing, so whenever I pull the chain, she not only slows down, but she sets her head which I need her to do since I can't ride or walk at the same speed as her.:?


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

I think that with somemuscle and weight she could be kinda cute!! and If you would let her mane grow! I'm sorry, but it just looks like a line of fluff! lol (not meaning to ofend you or anything)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bwhahaha! Line of fluff! heee hee... 

actually, that line of fluff is just about the perfect length for banding...


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

You'll probably need to train her to accept the chain under her nose--most horses flip their head when they are introduced to it. Keeping the chain over her nose can damage the frail bones, or scar her face, neither of which you want in a show horse! That's why AQHA and APHA loop it under (so that when they yank... you won't be able to see the marks, and there's no fragile nasal cavity to damage.) TBs on the track loop it over, because they need the extra control.
She needs to go through a work out to get back in shape, though! She doesn't look fat, but she doesn't have all that much muscle to her. After a week to two weeks, a horse loses all prior conditioning, pretty much regardless of how 'in shape' they were. So remember--she won't be at the level you left her at, so when you start riding again, ease her back into it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I always chain over the nose too when I need to with my draft.

I REALLY like her alot! She's very unique.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Aww I love the brown ears :lol: and her face on the last picture
> I'm not good at critique but she is very good looking and is in great condition for having a month off!
> 
> 
> ...


It's true. My farrier looked at my horses feet after 6 weeks and said to wait another week or week and a half. It just depends.


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

she is gorgeous and the only things are is her feet, and the muscle on the top line. she is a stunner of a mare

good luck

x


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I've always loved Lizzy. She has such unique markings! I have a cremello and have to keep a fly mask on her not because of sunburn per se, but because of her eyes. They are soooooo sensitive! Are Lizzy's like that?

Harlee, even after a month off she still looks pretty, some muscle toning needed, but you know that already. As for the hooves, I keep mine a little longer in the winter anyway. Barefoot farrier says it's best to!

I have to use a chain just like you do with our MFT. He has respect issues, especially when it comes to eating and working....


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Her eyes really aren't all that sensitive...

I only put a fly mask on her simply because she is literally so freaky about flies.:lol:

But thank you all for your nice commentssss:wink:


----------

